# Audi TT swap into MK1 Rabbit



## solid7 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am looking to build a widebody MK1 Golf, using the 1.8t, 6 spd transmission, suspension, and Rear dif from an MK1 Audi TT Quattro.

I know that it's commonly thrown out that this has all been done before. But most of the 'done' threads seem to be either VR6, or old 20V and syncro stuff.

Somebody around here had a picture awhile back, of an R32 front and rear floor pan and firewall, stitched into an MK1 body. I want to speak to whomever did that. At the very least, someone point me to an equivalent build. The VR6 build looks quite a bit more complicated than a 1.8T build. (but I could be wrong)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## solid7 (Jun 25, 2009)

Why is it that the only time members of this forum can keep quiet, is when I post?

Help me out, here, fellas...


----------



## Hamster Wheel Turbo (Sep 18, 2002)

solid7 said:


> Somebody around here had a picture awhile back, of an R32 front and rear floor pan and firewall, stitched into an MK1 body. I want to speak to whomever did that. At the very least, someone point me to an equivalent build.



There is the *TDI Haldex build* here, which swapped the tunnel, FW, FP and strut towers/subframe etc... - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5901284-TDI-Haldex-Mk1-caddy

And then there is the *Eurowise build* which I believe you are referring to - http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11983

Good luck. 

Looking down the road at an ALH --> MK1 caddy myself. Nothing as ambitious as the first link I posted though.

P.


----------



## solid7 (Jun 25, 2009)

That first link is almost spot on. I'd like to get a little better handle on how to tackle the rear diff, since the truck is a bit straighter and easier. But it's a great start.

Thank you so much.


----------

